# Corid users / or - those good at math



## Roll farms (Jun 9, 2011)

TSC doesn't carry any form of DiMethox and I often get customers who need to treat kids for Coccidiosis NOW....I can tell sell them Corid 20% soluble powder, but I have no idea to tell them how to mix it to treat their goats.  

Can someone please tell me how much powder to use for a 1 gallon, 5 gallon and 100 gallon container (most frequently used bucket / trough sizes).

Thanks in advance...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 9, 2011)

I am using powdered corid right now, just did two pages of math on it.

What rate do you want to give it?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 9, 2011)

the packag recommends 10mg per 2.2 lbs of body weight or
 100mg per 22 lbs of body weight of active ingred. 

The package also tells us 1 oz= 3 1/2 teaspoon

1 oz= 28.35 g

and there is 220mg of acive ingred.(amprolium) in 1g of corid powder. 


Using these package numbers, I calculated: 

1 1/2 teapoons of powder per 5 gallons of water.  

5 gallons would be 7 1/2 teaspoons

100 gallons would be 150 teaspoons.  

A package( or my package is 10oz, if there is 3 1/2 teaspoons per 10 oz then every package has 35 teaspoons in it. One package could be added to right near 40 gallons of water. 

_____________________

I also calculted it based on lbs of goat per day 

if each 50lb kids needs 250mg of amprolium  based on the original recomendation of 10 mg per 2.2 lbs of body weight. 

Then for every 10.56 kids weighing 50lbs or a total of 525lbs of animals needs 1 1/2 teaspoons of corid powder 
each day, so I figured out how much water they are drinking each day and added the 1 1/2 teaspoons to that.


----------

